# Panama City Dive Sites



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

I am thinking of taking the boat over to dive in Panama City. I have never been over there and wanted to know if anyone knew of the 2 best dive sites over there (and gps coordinates if you have them).

Thanks.


----------

